# How much time do you spend working out?



## scout200 (Oct 25, 2010)

I know people who practically live at the gym but I'm sure several of  you know that working out longer than an hour can cause your body to  start producing more lactic acid, cortisol, along with other things...

Personally speaking, once I get going - it's hard to stop. How much time  do you spend working out?

-Scout


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2010)

never more than actually 75-80 minutes of lifting weights, plus a good 15-20 min of pre/post exercise cardio.  I stretch at home.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

scout200 said:


> I know people who practically live at the gym but I'm sure several of  you know that working out longer than an hour can cause your body to  start producing more lactic acid, cortisol, along with other things...
> 
> Personally speaking, once I get going - it's hard to stop. How much time  do you spend working out?
> 
> -Scout



If you get going, and it's hard to stop...your intensity must be as low as a horses dick hangs.. Try upping your intensity..uhmmm a LOT, then come back and tell us you can't stop.. And if you still can't stop, you are still not training intense enough. 

Today i spend just under 2 hours working out my back, side/rear delts and traps.. would have been shorter but my first 20 mins were deadlifts


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2010)

15 Minute Dynamic Stretching
30-60 Minutes Workout
15-20 Minutes Cooldown (Static Stretching/Foam Rolling)

Usually start to finish 60-90 minutes in and out of the gym. If i have no rush i'll take the full 90, but if i have somewhere to be i can get it done in half the time. Just cut out everything but the main exercise for the day. Never skimp on soft tissue work or a general warmup, ever.


----------



## alan84 (Oct 25, 2010)

60 min workout 
30 post cardio
30 jackozi and steam room


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 25, 2010)

iv always been told to do a round 45 mins working out so thats wat i do


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 2-4 hrs ed



What?? Thats well 2 long 2 do every day if ya in the gym for 4 hrs then ya defo arnt  working out harder enough 45 to 60 mins is defo a nuf


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2010)

5 minute general warm up on upper days, 15 minute general warm up on lower. 

45-75 minutes lifting weights, 10-15 minutes stretching on upper days, 15-30 minutes stretching on lower. 

So, roughly 50 minutes - 1 hour and 45 minutes in the gym.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2010)

clutton101 said:


> What?? Thats well 2 long 2 do every day if ya in the gym for 4 hrs then ya defo arnt  working out harder enough 45 to 60 mins is defo a nuf



IIRC he's on gear so that training schedule is entirely different from what an unassisted lifter can handle.

My lifting usually takes about 45 minutes to finish.  I've found that I can't really focus well for much longer.

Cardio/GPP stuff takes anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour depending on what I'm doing.  A lot of that time is technique work though.


----------



## fraseram (Oct 25, 2010)

i spend anywhere from 1 to three hours working out in a day depending on my schedule and where i am in my periodization
again though thats one day not one session my longest work out in 1.5 hours


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 25, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> IIRC he's on gear so that training schedule is entirely different from what an unassisted lifter can handle.
> 
> My lifting usually takes about 45 minutes to finish.  I've found that I can't really focus well for much longer.
> 
> Cardio/GPP stuff takes anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour depending on what I'm doing.  A lot of that time is technique work though.



even wen i am on the gear i always do around tha time but i never new if ya was on roids you can go in the gym for 4 hrs seem well 2 long 4 me so wen on roids how long is to long in the gym


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 25, 2010)

15 minutes on the bike for a warmup.
45-60 minutes of weights.
15 minutes of cooldown.
Additional 20 mintes for abs 3x per week.


----------



## MrRockstar (Oct 25, 2010)

I Just had this talk with a guy at work today, he said working out any longer then an hour was crazy. I have read that T levels drop after 45 mins. I Just personally feel better about my workout if it lasts more then an hour (I use them as stress relief). I Like to take my time, and make sure I get all my sets in clean and really focus. Normally takes me anywhere from an hour to an hour and 20 mins. So we're going to see after a month who has the better gains my slightly longer or his slightly shorter workouts.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 25, 2010)

^ it may be crazy...and i agree to some degree..more like 2+ is crazy in my opinion.. but im jsut curious why did arnold work out up to 3-5 hours a DAY?!!??!


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 25, 2010)

45mins.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

45 min AM cardio
60 min PM weights (+20min stretching)

5 days a week

stretching 60min the other two days


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 25, 2010)

1 and half hrs every other day at gym. Also my job allows me to keep some dumbells at work so thru out the day everyday I'm doing some kind of work out.


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 25, 2010)

20 min. Cardio,90 min. Workout.4 days a week,and abs 5 days a week,well 5th day at the house..


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ^ it may be crazy...and i agree to some degree..more like 2+ is crazy in my opinion.. but im jsut curious why did arnold work out up to 3-5 hours a DAY?!!??!



#1 - because he could, Arnold never had to bodybuild and work a 9-5
#2 - remember that no IFBB bodybuilder is natural or every has been.  those guys lived in the gym back then (didn't really know any better) and they trained very heavy and took long breaks between sets.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 26, 2010)

Depends on my routine.


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 26, 2010)

depends on what day it is, but usually 45 min to a hour.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 26, 2010)

No more than 1 hour every other day, with abs and light cardio on my off days. Shouldn't there be a poll to this thread?


----------



## premo (Oct 27, 2010)

5 mins talking to the female receptionist 10 mins warmming up 30 - 40  mins lifting weights .done
if i have time then i throw in some abs


----------



## scout200 (Oct 27, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> If you get going, and it's hard to stop...your intensity must be as low as a horses dick hangs.. Try upping your intensity..uhmmm a LOT, then come back and tell us you can't stop.. And if you still can't stop, you are still not training intense enough.
> 
> Today i spend just under 2 hours working out my back, side/rear delts and traps.. would have been shorter but my first 20 mins were deadlifts



LOL, good point! I just really enjoy working out..


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

30-60 minutes for weights, 10-45 minutes of cardio


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 27, 2010)

It's not a number someone can tell you. If they think they can tell you a number, then they are your master and you should knell and suck their cock. 

You had a bad day/days workout short or none.

You had a good day/days workout long.  

IMHO, People that "overtrain" are people messed up emotionally that think they can recover with distractions like the gym. They have know idea what can be done if you have your head on straight.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 27, 2010)

23 hours and 59 minutes a day..then 1 minute of sleep...


----------



## scout200 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> IMHO, People that "overtrain" are people messed up emotionally that think they can recover with distractions like the gym. They have know idea what can be done if you have your head on straight.



Excellent point!!


----------



## scout200 (Oct 28, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 23 hours and 59 minutes a day..then 1 minute of sleep...



 Clever! lol


----------



## Flathead (Oct 28, 2010)

If I was to pick an average as e/d varies, I would say around 90mins


----------



## tropo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Never skimp on soft tissue work or a general warmup, ever.


 
Please excuse my ignorance, but what does "soft tissue work" mean in this context?


----------



## diegozuniga (Nov 1, 2010)

2 hours and 30 mins all hardcore liftin!


----------



## Alex30 (Nov 1, 2010)

ScorpionKing said:


> Also my job allows me to keep some dumbells at work so thru out the day everyday I'm doing some kind of work out.



Awesome, wish I could do that.


----------



## cshea2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yah, I'm surprised about all the people who have time to workout for 2-2.5 hours. My workouts are 50 min to an hour 15 including warmup, I stretch at home.


----------



## LAM (Nov 1, 2010)

cortisol levels do skyrocket and stay elevated for hours after training at a high level of intensity after about the 2hr mark +/-.  for the most part there is only you can do to stimulate the muscles during a single training session, one of many cases when more simply isn't better.  rest periods between sets should range anywhere from 30secs for endurance training, 60secs for hypertrophy, and 5-6min for those training for maximum strength.  the long rest period at 5-6min allows ATP stores to be replenished to maximum levels


----------



## tropo (Nov 2, 2010)

Alex30 said:


> Awesome, wish I could do that.


 
There's no point picking up DB's all day long. You need to rest after a good workout.


----------



## Arra (Nov 2, 2010)

1 hour max for weights (of ACTUAL lifting, I may have to wait for other people at the gym). No more than 25 minutes if doing HIIT, no longer than 45 minutes if running.


----------



## scout200 (Nov 2, 2010)

fraseram said:


> i spend anywhere from 1 to three hours working out in a day depending on my schedule and where i am in my periodization
> again though thats one day not one session my longest work out in 1.5 hours



That's impressive!  I wish I could find 3 hours throughout the day to workout...


----------

